# Need new Binos



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey guys where's the best and cheapest place to buy Binos these days. Im interesdted in Leupolds but I'm also flexible...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

You really need to look at the Vortex line of Binos. I'm not saying that they are better than brand X....I'm just saying to do a side by side compare before you decide.

Also look into their Customer service as well..

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1153167


----------



## Evanryan (Apr 7, 2007)

*Online Canadian dealer*

I just bought a pair of Bushnell Ultra HD 10x42's in camo from these guys. Their price was $100.00 cheaper than the next cheapest place. Awsome binoculars by the way!!! Fast shipping and reasonable cost. Answered all my questions via email very fast, some within minutes. I would recommend them to anyone shopping for bino's. they dont carry all the brands but if they have the brand your looking for they deserve a look.

http://www.binocularscanada.com/


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

JDoupe said:


> You really need to look at the Vortex line of Binos. I'm not saying that they are better than brand X....I'm just saying to do a side by side compare before you decide.
> 
> Also look into their Customer service as well..
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1153167


I've compare some Vortex to the Leupold and the Leupold model even though cheaper then the Vortex model compared to, was better in my opinion. But it all depends what you are looking for. My main use is to be able to spot my arrows from 60M and tell the diff in nock colors and fletching so I need some really clear.

Cheers,


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I love my Vortex bino's. I have the Razor 10x42. Check out http://vortexcanada.net/dealers/dealers.html to find a dealer near you. When I got mine I also really like the Viper's. 

The Vortex warranty is the best there is.

Repair or replace your Vortex product for any reason at NO CHARGE to you. It doesn't matter how it happened, whose fault it was, or where you purchased it.

* Unlimited lifetime warranty
* Fully transferable
* No warranty card to fill out
* No receipt needed to hang on to


Just my honest opinion.

Chris


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

you can also check out Hawke optics,they make some great scopes for all applications, I got a pair of 8X43 ED and are crystal clear, Craig got a pair after looking through mine but got the 10X43 ED and nocks are no problem at any distance and the price is hard to beat at $400 US list so dealer could do better


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Two weeks ago i boot a pair of binos Nikon Monarch X, 10.5X45. I love them, it's clear and worth the price. I save 240$ with my hunting body plus the taxes. The only thing i don't like is widenest. It's short to compaire to the other one.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey guys,

Would 12X be too much for field?

I'm looking at a couple of options, Vortex, Leupold etc

One model is the Leupold Olympic it comes in 10X50 and 12X50. Would holding steady be an issue with 12X?

Cheers,


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a Zen-Ray ZRS HD. In my opinion, it compares favorably to Vortex Viper binoculars for a lot less money.

http://www.opticstalk.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=22403


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> I love my Vortex bino's. I have the Razor 10x42. Check out http://vortexcanada.net/dealers/dealers.html to find a dealer near you. When I got mine I also really like the Viper's.
> 
> The Vortex warranty is the best there is.
> 
> ...


I second this notion!

My Razor 8.5x50 are the bomb!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Steiners.8.5 x50 Peregrines.You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

JDoupe said:


> You really need to look at the Vortex line of Binos. I'm not saying that they are better than brand X....I'm just saying to do a side by side compare before you decide.
> 
> Also look into their Customer service as well..
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1153167


Times two and check out the prices form Jayhawk Optics, an advitiser on this forum.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*Zen Ray ED2*

i had a pair of Vortex and a pair of Monarchs both in a 10x42 i sold them both and now have a pair of 8x43 ED2 Zen Ray best glass i have ever owned


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

hisnheroutdoors said:


> i had a pair of Vortex and a pair of Monarchs both in a 10x42 i sold them both and now have a pair of 8x43 ED2 Zen Ray best glass i have ever owned


x2. they have 30-day return policy. There is really nothing you can lose.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

*Zen Ray's in Canada?*

Where did you guys get your Zen Rays?


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

wellis1840 said:


> Where did you guys get your Zen Rays?


They ship internationally.

http://www.zen-ray.com/store

I know someone from Spain ordered a pair from them.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*vortex*

I would look at the 8.5x50 Vortex Razor's. You will be able to spot arrows on any Field course with those.

Dave


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Vortex seems very popular..

I'm only interested in 10X plus.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

NockOn said:


> Vortex seems very popular..
> 
> I'm only interested in 10X plus.


In all honesty I will tell you to go with the 10x43 ed2 from Zen-Ray. I compared them head to head against some high end euro binoculars last weekend and they are very comparable. When compared to mid range 1000.00 dollar binos they are better by far. The only thing that the high end euro binos have on them is edge to edge clarity. When I asked Charles from Zen-Ray about this he said that is because Zen-rays have a wider field of view. By narrowing the field of view the higher end euros are able to keep the edges in focus. I also felt that the Zen-Ray ED2s were the brightest optic I have looked at. This is due to the dielectric prism coating instead of silver prism coating. The Zen-Ray prism coating allows roughly 5% percent more light through the prism as well as keeping color neutral instead of that warmer tint of other binos. Buy some Zen-rays and if you dont think you have gotten what you payed for send them back. And remember that they have a Transferable lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## Wildred (Feb 8, 2006)

*binos*

Go to Henry's the have 8 x 42 H2o bino's they can get wet and work as good as my Nikon Monarchs at $550


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I've made up my mind and went with the 12.5X42 Fury's from Vortex.

Even bough local since his price was just a few dollars then ordering from the States. Plus he will let me shoot them up to 30 days and I can return them and order another model for free if I don't like them. Can't beat that kind of customer service plus the VIP Warranty with Vortex gives peace of mind.

Thanks for everyone's inputs, much appreciated.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

shakyshot said:


> I second this notion!
> 
> My Razor 8.5x50 are the bomb!



Here here!! I will third that motion!! Vortex are absolutely awesome, crystal clear and the best warranty and customer service around!


----------



## johnness (May 31, 2010)

NockOn,

How do you like them? I am looking at some myself. Can you give me your opinion on those that you went with?


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Still waiting for them to come in. I will post what I think once I have time to play with them a bit. They should be here any day now.


----------



## johnness (May 31, 2010)

10-4. Thanks!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Got the Binos yesterday. First impression is good. The bino strap though seem a little short if you put the binos to one side like we do when shooting 3D or Field. I have the harness for binos so I might have to switch to that.

I will post more once use them while shooting.

By the way I bought these at a bird place called: "For the Birds" in Mahone Bay NS. They guaranty their internet prices to be the best or they'll beat or match. Check them out. http://www.forthebirdsnatureshop.ca/

Cheers,


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*archers strap*

did you check out the Vortex archers strap. It should solve your problems.

Dave


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes when I say the harness, I mean the archers strap. I already was using it for my old binos.

Cheers,


----------

